# Your help is needed



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I would love some name suggestions for my new little fella. I'm not wanting anything common sounding. Considering a Mexican name but not necessarily. This will probably be my last, so I want it to be a goodie.  Thanks!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Eee he is sooo precious, what a darling little face. I'm excited for you, Cheryl! He's so precious!  Name suggestions - he looks like a Sebastian or a Benjamin to me.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Chico
Senior
Cinco
Benito
Pedro
Taco
Carlos
Diego
Hendrix
Gizmo
Juan
Marco
Pablo
Paco
Poncho
Tajo


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a list, Cheryl:

*Dutch 
Basil 
Wasbi 
Caesar 
Colby 
Devon 
Reuben 
Alfredo 
Kobe 
Basil 
Sage' 
Ormond*


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thank you Paula!!!  I'm so excited too, I can hardly stand it. This was a quickie decision hahaha. I saw him on the breeders site on the 20th, saw him in person on the 22nd and told them I wanted him!! I wasn't even planning on getting another. hee hee In my defense the breeders described him as "Loves to snuggle" well heck, that there done it!! :coolwink:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks paula, sherri and deb for the name suggestions. I'm making a big list!! A name is a big deal to me. 
Deb: Colby is one of the names i have down so far.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I have only one idea- Luka, like that handsome doctor on ER. It is pronounced like Luke ah. I always thought he probably liked to cuddle. Or maybe it was just wishful thinking! Anyway he was a great character, both gentle and strong.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I like cool-sounding names that you can shorten. Here's some I came up with. Axle (Ax for short), Caspar, Dashal (Dash for short), Felix, Jaspar, Oliver (Ollie for short), Tucker (Tuck for short). He is such a little darling--I can't wait to see lots of pics.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a sweetie <3 I don*t know about names for this one...but what about Cookie? Hihihi...or Ice...Or Vanilla...Colin, Liam, Jonathan, Theodor, Emilio, Oliver


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Peso. Then his collar tag can be a Mexican Peso


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not good at choosing names, so no help there sorry! 
Just wanted to say what an adorable little cutie  xx


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Pablo, Peso (loved that someone suggested this one too cute), Paulo, Rio, Chimmy, 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies!!! Wow what a nice bunch of ideas. 
I do have Theodore(teddy), oliver, emilio on my list. Also going to add paulo, and peso.  
I've got a pretty nice list thus far. Going to be hard to narrow it down. hahaha I do have one that is kind of pulling at my heartstrings. I guess I will have to wait till he gets here to figure it out.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Toffee
VBEG...Begin Again as in Finnegan Begin again...LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think i've made a decision and he's not even here yet. lol :coolwink:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheryl, he is gorgeous! Love him already. Leila, Finn and ........... hmm?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I like Luka and Rudy


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

i like peso...you said you made your decision.....what will his name be?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

one of my Chis was named Peso..... I 'acquired' a Mexican peso and had it as a tag on his harness.... I even named Kody, Peso.... for about a week but just didnt' suit him so went back to his original name of Kody....

all of my previous Chis were Hispanic names *except* for Kody....lol
Poncho, Pedro, Peso, Tito... always ended with an "o"....the list goes on...


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Another vote for Colby! That is my son's name!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What did you decide on???? Wanna knooow


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have a very long list 20+ wrote down and there are probably a quarter of them that I really like. But one name stood out to me and when I told my daughter, she also liked it alot and agreed. (she is going to be a partial owner  )
So tenatively his name is......


















GUS!! :love4::hello1::dance:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Gus ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gus :love7:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

:foxes_207:Too cute...he looks like a Gus!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Habinaro!! I like Gus!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!! :headbang::thumbright::happy2: I really love it! It looks like he'll be coming home Friday evening


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

ooo ooo! Puppy. Before I saw the name you chose I thought of Saffron.

Love puppies - and cuddle him good.


----------

